

Jeff Bezos at 30  - darrenlee
http://blog.darrenlee.net/2013/01/jeff-bezos-at-30/

======
darrenlee
Unlike Mark Zuckerberg who founded Facebook at an early age and found great
success straight from his dormitory room at Harvard, Jeff discovered Amazon
when he was 30. It wasn’t easy from the beginning as he made a cross-country
drive from New York to Seattle, writing up the Amazon business plan on the
way. In fact, he initially set up the company in his garage. It’s always
scrappy in the beginning. But most of us would forget that most great ideas,
inventions and respected companies in the world started out small and unknown.

